
Show HN: Experimenting with Clojure 1.9's tools.deps and CLI - ethagnawl
https://github.com/ethagnawl/tools-deps-experiment
======
vemv
While I applaud every initiative, outsiders might be more interested in
[https://github.com/juxt/edge](https://github.com/juxt/edge) which is more
battle-tested. I specifically liked its multi-project layout, which shows a
specific clj strength:
[https://github.com/juxt/edge/blob/master/docs/layout.adoc](https://github.com/juxt/edge/blob/master/docs/layout.adoc)

